# Selinux:xauth in wrong context SOLVED

## marios

in the gnome login screen, with selinux in enforcing mode, after entering the password and pressing (enter) I get a message like:

gconf-sanity-check error. C 'is to say by setting selinux in permissive mode there are no problems whatsoever

and login works.

in avc.log among other things I have:

Code:

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417126] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:484): avc: denied {create} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417211] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:485): avc: denied {write} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" dev = ino sdb5 = 80595 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417262] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:486): avc: denied {link} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" dev = ino sdb5 = 80595 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417416] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:487): avc: denied {getattr} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" path = "/ root / .xauthVtymte" dev = sdb5 ino = 80537 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = root: object_r: xauth_home_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417640] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:488): avc: denied {unlink} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte" dev = 80537 ino = sdb5 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = root: object_r: xauth_home_t tclass = file

the security context of / usr / bin / xauth is:

Code:

host # ls-gattomario mario-Z / usr / bin / xauth

system_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t / usr / bin / xauth

the context of the file. xauthVtymte is:

Code:

mario-host gattomario # ls-Z / root / .xauthVtymte

staff_u: object_r: xauth_home_t / root / .xauthVtymte

probably does not matter, however, the security context of /. Xautority:

Code:

mario-host gattomario # ls-Z / home / john / .Xauthority

staff_u: object_r: xauth_home_t / home / john / .Xauthority

I generated all the modules you need, but do not know what is wrong. Can anyone aiutarmni?Last edited by marios on Sun Jul 10, 2011 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marios

i was wrong , the context of /root/.xauthXXYY is     staff_u: object_r: user_home_t  

whit this context i get avc:DENIED in /var/log/avc.log 

whit:

```
 host-mario# restorecon /root/.xauth* 

```

context is correct in staff_u: object_r: xauth_home_t  and in /var/log/avc.log i get avc:GRANTED  

but after reboot system the file /root/.xauth  are recreated with wrong context

and in enforcing mode i can't authenticate.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

In your first set of denials, things just don't make any sense...

```

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417126] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:484): avc: denied {create} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417211] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:485): avc: denied {write} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" dev = ino sdb5 = 80595 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417262] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:486): avc: denied {link} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte-c" dev = ino sdb5 = 80595 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = staff_u: object_r: xauth_exec_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417416] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:487): avc: denied {getattr} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" path = "/ root / .xauthVtymte" dev = sdb5 ino = 80537 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = root: object_r: xauth_home_t tclass = file

Jul 8 14:46:16 localhost kernel: [49479.417640] type = 1400 audit (1310129176.416:488): avc: denied {unlink} for pid = 4192 comm = "xauth" name = ". XauthVtymte" dev = 80537 ino = sdb5 scontext = staff_u: staff_r: gpg_t tcontext = root: object_r: xauth_home_t tclass = file

```

What those line say is that xauth is running in the gpg_t domain (which is wrong) and trying to create/write/link a file with label xauth_exec_t ?

Did you do any manipulations with regard to this? The gpg_t domain is very weird, the xauth_exec_t might be due to a mislabeling operation.[/list]

----------

## marios

I do not think I did strange manipulations. 

this is log in the last 24h about auth process:

[code]

Jul  8 15:31:50 localhost kernel: [52213.108523] type=1400 audit(1310131910.107:561): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=4456 comm="xauth" name=".xauthGY8rTX" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:10:42 localhost kernel: [  260.960659] type=1400 audit(1310134242.959:103): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:10:42 localhost kernel: [  260.960702] type=1400 audit(1310134242.959:104): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:10:42 localhost kernel: [  260.960721] type=1400 audit(1310134242.959:105): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name=".xauthaUfR7l-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:22:13 localhost kernel: [  951.368071] type=1400 audit(1310134933.367:195): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3326 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthmbTFvj" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:22:13 localhost kernel: [  951.368299] type=1400 audit(1310134933.367:196): avc:  denied  { remove_name } for  pid=3326 comm="xauth" name=".xauthmbTFvj" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:22:13 localhost kernel: [  951.368317] type=1400 audit(1310134933.367:197): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3326 comm="xauth" name=".xauthmbTFvj" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:38:18 localhost kernel: [ 1916.070297] type=1400 audit(1310135898.069:327): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3611 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xautharaSL9" dev=sdb5 ino=80792 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:38:18 localhost kernel: [ 1916.070526] type=1400 audit(1310135898.069:328): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3611 comm="xauth" name=".xautharaSL9" dev=sdb5 ino=80792 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:47:12 localhost kernel: [  168.759846] type=1400 audit(1310136432.758:101): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2944 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:47:12 localhost kernel: [  168.759893] type=1400 audit(1310136432.758:102): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2944 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:47:12 localhost kernel: [  168.759911] type=1400 audit(1310136432.758:103): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2944 comm="xauth" name=".xauthFFem8X-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 16:47:12 localhost kernel: [  168.760158] type=1400 audit(1310136432.759:104): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2944 comm="xauth" name=".xauthFFem8X" dev=sdb5 ino=80792 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 16:47:12 localhost kernel: [  168.760314] type=1400 audit(1310136432.759:105): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2944 comm="xauth" name=".xauthFFem8X" dev=sdb5 ino=80792 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 17:00:35 localhost kernel: [   51.572434] type=1400 audit(1310137235.571:100): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2926 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 17:00:35 localhost kernel: [   51.572481] type=1400 audit(1310137235.571:101): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2926 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 17:00:35 localhost kernel: [   51.572500] type=1400 audit(1310137235.571:102): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2926 comm="xauth" name=".xauthOdq9rw-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 17:00:35 localhost kernel: [   51.572885] type=1400 audit(1310137235.571:103): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2926 comm="xauth" name=".xauthOdq9rw" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 17:00:35 localhost kernel: [   51.573006] type=1400 audit(1310137235.571:104): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2926 comm="xauth" name=".xauthOdq9rw" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 19:09:39 localhost kernel: [ 7795.187115] type=1400 audit(1310144979.186:133): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=3087 comm="xauth" name=".xauthjWvFbW" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 19:09:39 localhost kernel: [ 7795.187237] type=1400 audit(1310144979.186:134): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=3087 comm="xauth" name=".xauthjWvFbW" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 19:09:39 localhost kernel: [ 7795.187254] type=1400 audit(1310144979.186:135): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=3087 comm="xauth" name=".xauthjWvFbW" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 19:09:39 localhost kernel: [ 7795.187290] type=1400 audit(1310144979.186:136): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3087 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthjWvFbW" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 19:09:39 localhost kernel: [ 7795.187521] type=1400 audit(1310144979.186:137): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3087 comm="xauth" name=".xauthjWvFbW" dev=sdb5 ino=80537 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 22:14:06 localhost kernel: [18862.544227] type=1400 audit(1310156046.543:279): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=1398 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 22:14:06 localhost kernel: [18862.544287] type=1400 audit(1310156046.543:280): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=1398 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 22:14:06 localhost kernel: [18862.544312] type=1400 audit(1310156046.543:281): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=1398 comm="xauth" name=".xauthfw07sE-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 22:14:06 localhost kernel: [18862.544549] type=1400 audit(1310156046.543:282): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=1398 comm="xauth" name=".xauthfw07sE" dev=sdb5 ino=80967 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 22:14:06 localhost kernel: [18862.544720] type=1400 audit(1310156046.543:283): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=1398 comm="xauth" name=".xauthfw07sE" dev=sdb5 ino=80967 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 23:06:41 localhost kernel: [   93.449966] type=1400 audit(1310159201.448:37): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2798 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:06:41 localhost kernel: [   93.450315] type=1400 audit(1310159201.449:3 :Cool: : avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2798 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:06:41 localhost kernel: [   93.450343] type=1400 audit(1310159201.449:39): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2798 comm="xauth" name=".xauthMVkcCM-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:06:41 localhost kernel: [   93.450592] type=1400 audit(1310159201.449:40): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2798 comm="xauth" name=".xauthMVkcCM" dev=sdb5 ino=80794 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 23:06:41 localhost kernel: [   93.450750] type=1400 audit(1310159201.449:41): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2798 comm="xauth" name=".xauthMVkcCM" dev=sdb5 ino=80794 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  8 23:17:16 localhost kernel: [  728.992130] type=1400 audit(1310159836.991:64): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=16891 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:17:16 localhost kernel: [  728.992191] type=1400 audit(1310159836.991:65): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=16891 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:17:16 localhost kernel: [  728.992217] type=1400 audit(1310159836.991:66): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=16891 comm="xauth" name=".xauthBkn9oa-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  8 23:17:16 localhost kernel: [  728.992790] type=1400 audit(1310159836.991:67): avc:  denied  { remove_name } for  pid=16891 comm="xauth" name=".xauthBkn9oa" dev=sdb5 ino=80196 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:00:00 localhost kernel: [ 4172.299352] type=1400 audit(1310166000.298:94): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=1847 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:09:46 localhost kernel: [  106.094969] type=1400 audit(1310166586.093:52): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2800 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:09:46 localhost kernel: [  106.095056] type=1400 audit(1310166586.094:53): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2800 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:09:46 localhost kernel: [  106.095080] type=1400 audit(1310166586.094:54): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2800 comm="xauth" name=".xauth6Xv6BP-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:09:46 localhost kernel: [  106.095560] type=1400 audit(1310166586.094:55): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2800 comm="xauth" name=".xauth6Xv6BP" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:09:46 localhost kernel: [  106.095722] type=1400 audit(1310166586.094:56): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2800 comm="xauth" name=".xauth6Xv6BP" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737187] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:120): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737233] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:121): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737251] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:122): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737411] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:123): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737526] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:124): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737543] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:125): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:22:19 localhost kernel: [  859.737578] type=1400 audit(1310167339.736:126): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=2837 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthgHqUqB" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:45:15 localhost kernel: [ 2235.756954] type=1400 audit(1310168715.755:232): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:45:15 localhost kernel: [ 2235.756990] type=1400 audit(1310168715.755:233): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:45:15 localhost kernel: [ 2235.757036] type=1400 audit(1310168715.755:234): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:45:15 localhost kernel: [ 2235.757671] type=1400 audit(1310168715.756:235): avc:  denied  { remove_name } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name=".xauthgHqUqB-c" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:45:15 localhost kernel: [ 2235.802221] type=1400 audit(1310168715.801:240): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2886 comm="xauth" name=".xauth152VIG" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776340] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:296): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776387] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:297): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776405] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:298): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name=".xauthosWwq3-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776566] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:299): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name=".xauthosWwq3" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776680] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:300): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name=".xauthosWwq3" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776698] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:301): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" name=".xauthosWwq3" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 01:53:52 localhost kernel: [ 2752.776734] type=1400 audit(1310169232.775:302): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=2919 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthosWwq3" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.204653] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:347): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.204698] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:348): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.204716] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:349): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name=".xauthsa7oqm-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.204871] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:350): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name=".xauthsa7oqm" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.204987] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:351): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name=".xauthsa7oqm" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.205039] type=1400 audit(1310170343.203:352): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" name=".xauthsa7oqm" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:12:23 localhost kernel: [ 3863.205093] type=1400 audit(1310170343.204:353): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=2956 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthsa7oqm" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892613] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:400): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892658] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:401): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892676] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:402): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name=".xauthYf7XiH-c" scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892828] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:403): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name=".xauthYf7XiH" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892939] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:404): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name=".xauthYf7XiH" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892956] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:405): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" name=".xauthYf7XiH" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 02:15:41 localhost kernel: [ 4061.892992] type=1400 audit(1310170541.891:406): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=2971 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthYf7XiH" dev=sdb5 ino=80205 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 11:29:22 localhost kernel: [37282.897389] type=1400 audit(1310203762.896:650): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3226 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthc0vW3u" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 11:29:22 localhost kernel: [37282.897612] type=1400 audit(1310203762.896:651): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3226 comm="xauth" name=".xauthc0vW3u" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 11:58:27 localhost kernel: [   67.769218] type=1400 audit(1310205507.768:79): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2822 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 11:58:27 localhost kernel: [   67.769488] type=1400 audit(1310205507.768:80): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2822 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 11:58:27 localhost kernel: [   67.769506] type=1400 audit(1310205507.768:81): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2822 comm="xauth" name=".xauth0yTo1C-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 11:58:27 localhost kernel: [   67.769700] type=1400 audit(1310205507.768:82): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2822 comm="xauth" name=".xauth0yTo1C" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 11:58:27 localhost kernel: [   67.769823] type=1400 audit(1310205507.768:83): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=2822 comm="xauth" name=".xauth0yTo1C" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:05:20 localhost kernel: [  480.456920] type=1400 audit(1310205920.455:156): avc:  denied  { search } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:05:20 localhost kernel: [  480.456967] type=1400 audit(1310205920.455:157): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name="root" dev=sdb5 ino=80002 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:05:20 localhost kernel: [  480.456985] type=1400 audit(1310205920.455:158): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name=".xauthra1c77-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:05:20 localhost kernel: [  480.457599] type=1400 audit(1310205920.456:159): avc:  denied  { remove_name } for  pid=2885 comm="xauth" name=".xauthra1c77" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=root:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092171] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:166): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092217] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:167): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092242] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:168): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092269] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:169): avc:  granted  { write search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092294] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:170): avc:  granted  { add_name search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name=".Xauthority-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092505] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:171): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092571] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:172): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092600] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:173): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092626] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:174): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:25:29 localhost kernel: [ 1689.092652] type=1400 audit(1310207129.091:175): avc:  granted  { write search } for  pid=2922 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382405] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:237): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382436] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:238): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382452] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:239): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382469] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:240): avc:  granted  { write search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382485] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:241): avc:  granted  { add_name search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name=".Xauthority-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382589] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:242): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382619] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:243): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382639] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:244): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382655] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:245): avc:  granted  { search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:31:43 localhost kernel: [ 2063.382671] type=1400 audit(1310207503.381:246): avc:  granted  { write search } for  pid=2939 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:xauth_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 12:40:01 localhost kernel: [ 2561.043310] type=1400 audit(1310208001.042:421): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3160 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthkqXCL5" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:45:59 localhost kernel: [ 2919.308241] type=1400 audit(1310208359.307:526): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3187 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthnBiWAp" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:45:59 localhost kernel: [ 2919.308472] type=1400 audit(1310208359.307:527): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3187 comm="xauth" name=".xauthnBiWAp" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:46:45 localhost kernel: [ 2965.479604] type=1400 audit(1310208405.478:528): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3197 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthNzf0q1" dev=sdb5 ino=80201 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:50:15 localhost kernel: [ 3175.429687] type=1400 audit(1310208615.428:609): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=3217 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthrFZX68" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 12:50:15 localhost kernel: [ 3175.429917] type=1400 audit(1310208615.428:610): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=3217 comm="xauth" name=".xauthrFZX68" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 13:48:52 localhost kernel: [ 6692.462120] type=1400 audit(1310212132.461:697): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3390 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthzbmx2N" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 13:48:52 localhost kernel: [ 6692.462346] type=1400 audit(1310212132.461:698): avc:  granted  { unlink } for  pid=3390 comm="xauth" name=".xauthzbmx2N" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 15:17:11 localhost kernel: [11991.742414] type=1400 audit(1310217431.741:719): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3487 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthAkwdzh" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 15:17:11 localhost kernel: [11991.742643] type=1400 audit(1310217431.741:720): avc:  granted  { unlink } for  pid=3487 comm="xauth" name=".xauthAkwdzh" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:12:53 localhost kernel: [22533.437865] type=1400 audit(1310227973.436:788): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3641 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthNFeoml" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:12:53 localhost kernel: [22533.438171] type=1400 audit(1310227973.437:789): avc:  granted  { unlink } for  pid=3641 comm="xauth" name=".xauthNFeoml" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:35:28 localhost kernel: [23888.103619] type=1400 audit(1310229328.102:804): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3673 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthAMcDVP" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:35:28 localhost kernel: [23888.103845] type=1400 audit(1310229328.102:805): avc:  granted  { unlink } for  pid=3673 comm="xauth" name=".xauthAMcDVP" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:38:46 localhost kernel: [24086.228049] type=1400 audit(1310229526.227:811): avc:  granted  { getattr } for  pid=3688 comm="xauth" path="/root/.xauthO2VM4r" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

Jul  9 18:38:46 localhost kernel: [24086.228285] type=1400 audit(1310229526.227:812): avc:  granted  { unlink } for  pid=3688 comm="xauth" name=".xauthO2VM4r" dev=sdb5 ino=80203 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:gpg_t tcontext=root:object_r:xauth_home_t tclass=file

host-gattomario te # 

[code][/code]

----------

## marios

may be that the script that I created, which installs the modules ........ remember?

has caused problems?

my modules: 

```

host-gattomario te # semodule -l

alsa   1.10.0   

apache   2.2.0   

apm   1.11.0   

bind   1.11.0   

cdrecord   2.3.0   

clamav   1.9.0   

dbus   1.14.0   

dnsmasq   1.9.0   

fixauth   1.0   Disabled

fixchown   1.0   

fixconsole   1.0   

fixdbus   1.0   

fixdbusdaemon   1.0   

fixdbuslaunch   1.0   

fixdmesg   1.0   

fixemerge   1.0   

fixevince   1.0   

fixfgconsole   1.0   

fixfind   1.0   

fixfuser   1.0   

fixgconf   1.0   

fixgconfd   1.0   

fixgconfsanitych   1.0   

fixgdm   1.0   

fixgdmsetup   1.0   

fixgkrellm   1.0   

fixgnome   1.0   

fixgnomesettings   1.0   

fixgrep   1.0   

fixgvfs   1.0   

fixgvfsd   1.0   

fixhwclock   1.0   

fixinit   1.0   

fixjava   1.0   

fixkhubd   1.0   

fixkompozer   1.0   

fixkworker   1.0   

fixldconfig   1.0   

fixload   1.0   

fixlogin   1.0   

fixmake   1.0   

fixman   1.0   

fixmetacity   1.0   

fixmkdir   1.0   

fixmodprobe   1.0   

fixmount   1.0   

fixnamed   1.0   

fixnano   1.0   

fixnautilus   1.0   

fixnewrole   1.0   

fixnvidia   1.0   

fixopen   1.0   

fixpam   1.0   

fixpasswd   1.0   

fixperl   1.0   

fixps   1.0   

fixpython   1.0   

fixrc   1.0   

fixrm   1.0   

fixrsync   1.0   

fixsandbox   1.0   

fixseamonkey   1.0   

fixsed   1.0   

fixsemodule   1.0   

fixsh   1.0   

fixshorewall   1.0   

fixssh   1.0   

fixsu   1.0   

fixsudo   1.0   

fixtail   1.0   

fixtouch   1.0   

fixumount   1.0   

fixvsftpd   1.0   

fixwget   1.0   

fixxauth   1.1   

fixxdm   1.0   

fixxxXsessionx   1.0   

fixxxXx   1.0   

fixxxapache2x   1.0   

fixxxaudit2allowx   1.0   

fixxxavcparsermezzojx   1.0   

fixxxavcparsermezzopx   1.0   

fixxxbaobabx   1.0   

fixxxbashx   1.0   

fixxxbonoboyactivatix   1.0   

fixxxbzip2x   1.0   

fixxxcatx   1.0   

fixxxchconx   1.0   

fixxxchmodx   1.0   

fixxxchownx   1.0   

fixxxckycollectysessx   1.0   

fixxxclockyappletx   1.0   

fixxxconftestx   1.0   

fixxxconsoleykitydaex   1.0   

fixxxcpx   1.0   

fixxxcreatemoduleFinx   1.0   

fixxxdbusydaemonx   1.0   

fixxxdbusylaunchx   1.0   

fixxxebuildjshx   1.0   

fixxxeclipsex   1.0   

fixxxemergex   1.0   

fixxxevalzecolorsx   1.0   

fixxxevincex   1.0   

fixxxfgconsolex   1.0   

fixxxfindx   1.0   

fixxxfuserx   1.0   

fixxxgconfdy2x   1.0   

fixxxgdmgreeterx   1.0   

fixxxgdmx   1.0   

fixxxgeditx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeyatyproperx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeykeyringydx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeymplayerx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeypanelx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeyptyyhelpex   1.0   

fixxxgnomeyscreenshox   1.0   

fixxxgnomeysessionx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeysettingsyx   1.0   

fixxxgnomeyterminalx   1.0   

fixxxgrepx   1.0   

fixxxgroupaddx   1.0   

fixxxgrowisofsx   1.0   

fixxxgvfsdytrashx   1.0   

fixxxgvfsygduyvolumex   1.0   

fixxxhostnamex   1.0   

fixxxiptablesx   1.0   

fixxxiptablesyrestorx   1.0   

fixxxjavax   1.0   

fixxxjsx   1.0   

fixxxkillallx   1.0   

fixxxkompozerx   1.0   

fixxxkompozerybinx   1.0   

fixxxldconfigx   1.0   

fixxxlsx   1.0   

fixxxmanx   1.0   

fixxxmetacityx   1.0   

fixxxmiscyfunctionsjx   1.0   

fixxxmkdirx   1.0   

fixxxmodprobex   1.0   

fixxxmountjnfs4x   1.0   

fixxxmountx   1.0   

fixxxmplayerx   1.0   

fixxxmvx   1.0   

fixxxmysqldx   1.0   

fixxxnanox   1.0   

fixxxnautilusx   1.0   

fixxxnewrolex   1.0   

fixxxnscdx   1.0   

fixxxnvidiaysettingsx   1.0   

fixxxopenzinitzptyx   1.0   

fixxxpamyforegroundyx   1.0   

fixxxperlx   1.0   

fixxxpolkitdx   1.0   

fixxxpostzsyncx   1.0   

fixxxpsx   1.0   

fixxxpython2j7x   1.0   

fixxxrcx   1.0   

fixxxrcyupdatex   1.0   

fixxxrebootx   1.0   

fixxxrestoreconx   1.0   

fixxxrlpkgx   1.0   

fixxxrmx   1.0   

fixxxrsyncx   1.0   

fixxxrunscriptjshx   1.0   

fixxxrunymozillajshx   1.0   

fixxxsandboxx   1.0   

fixxxscanelfx   1.0   

fixxxseamonkeyybinx   1.0   

fixxxsedx   1.0   

fixxxselinuxsigndevix   1.0   

fixxxsemanagex   1.0   

fixxxsemodulex   1.0   

fixxxsetfilesx   1.0   

fixxxshorewallx   1.0   

fixxxshutdownx   1.0   

fixxxshx   1.0   

fixxxsshyagentx   1.0   

fixxxsttyx   1.0   

fixxxsudox   1.0   

fixxxsux   1.2   

fixxxterminatorx   1.0   

fixxxudevdx   1.0   

fixxxudevyacljckx   1.0   

fixxxudevyaclx   1.0   

fixxxudisksydaemonx   1.0   

fixxxudisksyhelperyfx   1.0   

fixxxumountx   1.0   

fixxxupdatedbx   1.0   

fixxxupdateymodulesx   1.0   

fixxxupowerdx   1.0   

fixxxuseraddx   1.0   

fixxxuserdelx   1.0   

fixxxvsftpdx   1.0   

fixxxwgetx   1.0   

fixxxwhichx   1.0   

fixxxx86z64ypcylinuxx   1.0   

fixxxxauthx   1.0   

ftp   1.12.0   

gnome   2.1.0   

gpg   2.4.0   

java   2.4.0   

links   1.0.0   

logrotate   1.14.0   

logwatch   1.11.0   

mozilla   2.3.0   

mplayer   2.2.0   

mysql   1.12.0   

ntp   1.10.0   

policykit   1.1.0   

portmap   1.9.0   

publicfile   1.1.0   

radvd   1.13.0   

rpc   1.12.0   

rpcbind   1.5.0   

screen   2.3.0   

shorewall   1.2.0   

shutdown   1.1.0   

slocate   1.10.0   

snort   1.10.0   

sudo   1.7.0   

ucspitcp   1.3.0   

v   1.0   

which   1.0   

xfce   0.0.1   

xscreensaver   1.0.0   

xserver   3.5.0   

```

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

That's quite a lot of fix-modules you got there.

I currently run in enforcing mode (using xfce) without any additional modules / fixes (beyond what Gentoo already provides). Never had issues with xauth, but tbh I don't know if I'm using it at all since I can't find any ~/.xauth files here either.

Does any of your fix modules have rules regarding xauth?

----------

## marios

you were right. I uninstalled the unnecessary modules.

xauth is now in the right domain

```

Jul  9 19:52:35 localhost kernel: [   60.740778] type=1400 audit(1310233955.739:216): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=2894 comm="xauth" name="mario" dev=sdb4 ino=2973697 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_su_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 19:52:35 localhost kernel: [   60.740798] type=1400 audit(1310233955.739:217): avc:  denied  { add_name } for  pid=2894 comm="xauth" name=".Xauthority-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_su_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=dir

Jul  9 19:52:35 localhost kernel: [   60.740872] type=1400 audit(1310233955.739:218): avc:  denied  { create } for  pid=2894 comm="xauth" name=".Xauthority-c" scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_su_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=file

Jul  9 19:52:35 localhost kernel: [   60.740957] type=1400 audit(1310233955.739:219): avc:  denied  { write open } for  pid=2894 comm="xauth" name=".Xauthority-c" dev=sdb4 ino=2974225 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_su_t tcontext=staff_u:object_r:user_home_dir_t tclass=file

Jul  9 19:52:35 localhost kernel: [   60.741062] type=1400 audit(1310233955.739:220): avc:  denied  { getattr } for  pid=2894 comm="xauth" name="/" dev=sdb4 ino=2 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:sysadm_su_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:fs_t tclass=filesystem

```

I also installed xfce.

but in enforcing mode slim does not start. but this is another problem.

----------

